
Timeline of the 2019–20 Wuhan coronavirus outbreak - skmurphy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_2019%E2%80%9320_Wuhan_coronavirus_outbreak
======
skmurphy
Here are two excellent Youtube videos by a British doctor taking the time to
explain published research

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z05ZrMfKUDc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z05ZrMfKUDc)
Feb 2 that covers forecast of actual case count based on
[https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6...](https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736\(20\)30260-9/fulltext)

"Nowcasting and forecasting the potential domestic and international spread of
the 2019-nCoV outbreak originating in Wuhan, China: a modelling study"

    
    
        Prof Joseph T Wu, PhD *
        Kathy Leung, PhD *
        Prof Gabriel M Leung, MD
        Show footnotes
    

Published:January 31, 2020

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WLk-
Mxydrk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WLk-Mxydrk) covers factors that
determine how long coronavirus can live outside on a surface. answer is days
to weeks if out of direct sunlight / indoors, with higher temperature
shortening lifetime.

------
skmurphy
Here is a link to recent SSRN papers on coronavirus
[https://www.ssrn.com/index.cfm/en/coronavirus/](https://www.ssrn.com/index.cfm/en/coronavirus/)

------
skmurphy
Here is a MAP/GIS view "Wuhan Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) Global Cases (by Johns
Hopkins CSSE)"
[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

------
skmurphy
Here is a graph of cases and deaths plotted either log or linear.
[https://coronaviruschart.com/](https://coronaviruschart.com/)

------
skmurphy
It's a well researched page that gets dynamically updated with new info. One
we may be watching for a few weeks if we are lucky, a few months if we are
not.

------
skmurphy
this link scans for most recent pre-print articles
[https://www.biorxiv.org/search/2019-nCoV%20numresults%3A10%2...](https://www.biorxiv.org/search/2019-nCoV%20numresults%3A10%20sort%3Apublication-
date%20direction%3Adescending)

